# Anybody else still have there first gnex they got on release day?



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I do! I haven't had a single problem with it like other ppl have been saying. Onto there 3rd phone and what not. I cannot be the only lucky one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

ME! and ... never a case or screen protector... not a scratch.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Me! I've had mine since launch day with no case but always have had a screen protector. Zero problems!

My girlfriend has had hers since about two weeks after launch day, also no case also with a screen protector and no problems for her either.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I still have mine from launch day and have had zero problems with it....(knock on wood) its been going and going like the energizer bunny. I rooted the first day even tho a guy at Verizon was like you don't need to root this phone Cuz there is no need for it. I was schooling him on why I was gna root and why I always do and even about his rezound and how it IMO was garbage. Haha. Glad I rooted I'm running jellybean and he's prolly still not on ics yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pool_shark (Apr 11, 2012)

I still have mine, the only problem I've had is with javascript, but custom ROMs fixed that.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome to hear! I don't have a case either but I do have a screen protector. Oh i forgot I kinda have a small dent in the top right back corner lol. But its still kicking.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

First and only Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Me too! But my friend at work is on his 8th replacement within the last two weeks and it's a dud, too. VZW offered him a choice of either a Droid Charge or a Thunderbolt to replace it... lol. What assholes.


----------



## naughtydorito (Dec 10, 2011)

Me too! I've had mine since launch and rooted the same day as has well I actually had a verizon guy ask me to bring it in after a while so he can see the mods and different themes. I would say the only problem I have is the faint lines in the background that r always there but they r only really noticeable on grey colors.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## naughtydorito (Dec 10, 2011)

Really? Who would agree to downgrade because there getting a bunch of duds. I've never heard of that. I came to this phone from a charge that's crazy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blazed420up (Jan 4, 2012)

Still rocking my original one from release day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

I know! It's absurd to get a phone that's more than a year older than it for a replacement. They should offer him an SIII since it retails the same price.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Well since January, no problems...yet


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

My wife and I still have ours.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Got mine in May (used from swappa), but the previous owner had his since release day, so that makes my phone from release day. No problems at all. It's the .09 Korean model. Just curious, are the problem-less phones you have, are they .09 or .10?


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Got mine in May (used from swappa), but the previous owner had his since release day, so that makes my phone from release day. No problems at all. It's the .09 Korean model. Just curious, are the problem-less phones you have, are they .09 or .10?


I'm in the same exact boat as you
.9 (not sure if Korean, never looked lol, I'm on the vzw gnex)
Bought used, was original that guy bought i am pretty certain (i actually found him on here in rootz classifieds, great guy, even let me make split payments and sent me the phone after my first payment...so happy!)


----------



## steelyglint (Apr 15, 2012)

Got a very early GSM Nexus here in Ireland. Still looks brand new. Has been in a cheapo rubber case but no screen protector. Rooted and rommed endless times. Waiting for custom jb rom now 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Got mine from Big Red 9:00am release day... still going strong!

I am a bit OCD when it comes to my devices, so it's had a screen protector and case since say one... but it'd probably still be in mint condition just as well without them. I like the feel of the squeegee screen protectors over the feel of the naked screen anyhow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Had mine since the morning they were released. And I rock it naked.


----------



## DiggyLR (Jul 6, 2012)

Yup still using the original nexus never had to have a replacement at all no problems

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Got mine the day after release and haven't had a reason to exchange yet.


----------



## jamezelle (Jun 10, 2011)

Got mine a week after release and still using the same device. One minor issue of a brighter pixel; not dead just brighter than the others LOL. Keeping a case and screen protector on it because I'm a clutz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chubbs Hand (Dec 19, 2011)

Same here. Bought it on release day and have had zero problems with it.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

Got mine three days after the release on Verizon and have had 0 issues with it. (knock on wood)


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I still have my baby


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nope, mine broke last week (hardware failure). Got a new one in a day from Verizon.


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

Still have the same one.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Same


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep.

Trollin' from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## gnex0422 (Mar 5, 2012)

Got mine release day...never had a problem with it love this phone. Never had a case on it or a screen protector either

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Release day phone working perfectly here...


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Still rocking the release day nexus here. No issues


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Still have the first nexus that leaked the original files before launch. Got mine a week ahead of schedule. Love working for VZW.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NegativeOne13 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm still on my first and original from launch day. Had a skin protector on it, and a Ballistic Case variant. Only physical damage is slight marring by the microUSB for obvious reasons.... damn Jager.


----------



## icedmayhem (Jul 9, 2011)

Launch unit here. Never an issue or hiccup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Had mine all the way up until I sold it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

Got mine on release day (I was the first one in the store that morning...lol), and still have the same one; no exchanges for me. I've been using the extended battery since day one too, along with a screen protector and a diztronic case.

Haven't had a single issue with it


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

mine except around the headphone jack from plug minor scratch mainly had it in case and with screen protector. Now its just a jellybean phone. Haven't been able to sell it. I also changed the actual body and painted it matte red.about a month or so before the gs3 released and ran it with no case

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

Still got mine. IMO I would still choose this phone over any other phone on the market. If nothing else, I say it is the best bang for your buck there is right now. Atleast for people like us.


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

Mines a release day phone as well. No issues whatsoever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

austinb324 said:


> Still got mine. IMO I would still choose this phone over any other phone on the market. If nothing else, I say it is the best bang for your buck there is right now. Atleast for people like us.


I completely agree for anyone who loves customizing a phone the nexus has to be by far the best option

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

Release day phone here and still in mint condition.

I'm posting this while tethering to my laptop because the power is out in my whole neighborhood.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Release day. Has a minor scuff on the back. Still rocking it.

Sloppily typed from my Tab


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Dropped mine on concrete when I was hammered a while back. Other than some scratches on the corners, my release day Nexus is strong as ever!


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Same since release and same screen protector.
Dropped it a couple times and not even a scuff.
*knocks on wood

One thing, since I swap batteries out and use a charger I have managed to break all but 3 of the clips on the battery cover.
Still snaps in and doesn't fall off. XD
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Still have my day one VZW Galaxy Nexus as well. I probably wouldn't have still it if I never would of unlocked and rooted, because thankfully there was a few leaks and some great ROMs that fixed all the issues I was having.


----------



## kachaffeous (Aug 14, 2011)

Launch day, no problems.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Still have mine from release day. Scratches and nicks everywhere including a chip in the glass from when I dropped it while brushing my teeth...


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

add mine to tha list


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

yup, no problems with it at all other than it can't get LTE in my house when the trees have leaves on them.


----------



## BeardedB (Jul 13, 2012)

Got mines on St.Patty with no problems! Put on a screen protector two months after already having it. Never had any problem and have dropped it several times but nothing major.

Simba was moving too slow, so I told him to Mufasa.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

Release day phone here(I am second owner). No problems at all & still looks brand new(diztronic case & screen protector).


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

Still have mine. Not a scratch or dent on it.


----------



## ghostRdr (Aug 24, 2011)

I wish. No problems with my first one until I dropped it while on vacation (didn't have the case on at the time) and cracked the screen. Got the screen fixed then the camera stopped focusing. Verizon replaced it and now I have intermittent data drops... I'll probably have to go through a bunch more to get one that works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidnew (Aug 19, 2011)

Still have mine, with the rubber case and screen protector from Verizon....


----------



## muzz3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes...still original... flashed many roms... running extended Verizon battery and, still sucks that's it! Using just TPU silicone case.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

Still have mine no problems even dropped it a couple times.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chucklehead (Jul 15, 2011)

Still have mine and still loving it!!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Bought one in January new and the WiFi broke a couple weeks ago. Went through 2 refurbs and finally the 3rd was good enough to keep.

A few things I noticed between "1st Gen" and "2nd Gen" Nexi (h/w 9/10)

*The bezel is grey on first gen. All of my refurbs have a deep black bezel. Maybe they were returbs for broken screens?

*You can easily see a cutout for the LED on the newer ones. The old ones you couldn't even see it unless it was lit.

*10 has shitty radios. Lol.

^^Of course this is just my experience. Not saying it's fact. However, I did have 4 in one week to play and compare.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yep, had mine since the beginning. No problems, luckily.

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

On my second gnex. Both were flawless. First 1 went swimming and thought it was done for so called asurion and they gave me a brand new one(non refurb). Yay! Use release day gnex for music in car.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shakejuhn (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the the gnex from launch day only issue is have is with the 4g dropping signal. Its annoying when im downloading movies and the signal drop and i have to start all over again.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Still got mine. Big crack in the screen but nothing else going on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Still got mine. Big crack in the screen but nothing else going on.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's a pretty big thing. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clearyt1 (Feb 16, 2012)

First and only, first customer in the store on launch day!


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Still on my first GNex that I got release weekend and it's still going strong


----------



## yutzybrian (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup bought this on ebay release week, threw a case and screen protector on it, and haven't had a single hiccup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

It's so nice to hear all the positivie stories when I remember looking on the forums I would see "on my 5th phone" threads. was a little worried, but some people are really REALLY picky on stuff.


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

I do!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Mines still in perfect condition. I've always used a screen protector and usually a case but went without one for a few weeks until I found the Ringke Slim


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Got mine on launch day from Verizon. Didn't run a case for the first couple weeks and got a chip on the back, tempted to find a reason to bring it in, but Verizon is notorious for supplying an endless supply of dud "re manufactured" phones. Better to stick with what you've got.

Sent from my hp touchpad


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

^Yeah. Took them 3 times to get it right for me. Ridiculous.

I straight up asked them "Do you guys even look at the shit that's sent back? Or do you just send it out to me??"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BL4Z3D247 (Dec 17, 2011)

Got mine on launch day, I had bought a case and screen protector prior so it's been well protected since day one. I baby this phone so it's still in perfect condition. The only thing with going with a Nexus though is now my next phone will have to be a Nexus for the sheer fact that within the first couple days I was flashing ROMs and pimping this bitch out and unlocking the bootloader and rooting were stupid easy. Nexus=great dev community.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Have had mime since release. I always have a case 15 of them actually haha. So at the bottom it has very minimal scratch only can see it when turned the right way. Other than that my phone works perfect and always has. Only way I would trade it is if it got damaged enough to where I couldn't use it. Even if I got a scratch on the screen I wouldn't warrant it enough to get a replacement. This is the longest I've ever had the same phone without getting a replacement or a whole new phone. Samsung may use plastic a lot on their devices (even though I think its fine in most cases) but this phone is put together like a beast IMO.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## kk4df (Jul 2, 2011)

Original Gnex, TPU case with original screen protector. Still in great shape. It's been unlocked, rooted, and ROM'd since nearly the beginning. Fabulous phone. Now running Jelly Belly 3.8


----------



## csstamatin (Sep 17, 2011)

I do, well my niece does, and I feel sorry for it. It has under gone just about as much as any phone I've ever seen. There are more cracks in the screen than u can count, even has a chunk of glass missing at the bottom, the inside water seal thingy been broken.... and its still going! No one takes worse care for a phone, but never quite kills them. Its def not as smooth or efficient as stock, but it still works. Hell I'll prob be playing with it when she gets a new one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MoNsTeReNeRgY22 (Sep 25, 2011)

I still have mine









Had XO Skins on it since day 1 along with the OtterBox Commuter. Just recently switched over to a CruzerLite TPU cae and am loving it!

Also been rooted since day 1.


----------



## shortbus (Feb 22, 2012)

Got mine the day of launch with Vzw. No issues at all. Love this phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dimonsf2 (Feb 3, 2012)

Still got mine. Awesome phone!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> Me too! But my friend at work is on his 8th replacement within the last two weeks and it's a dud, too. VZW offered him a choice of either a Droid Charge or a Thunderbolt to replace it... lol. What assholes.


 my wife is on her sixth nexus in a few months..they don't like to send out a replacement when 2 replacements are in the mail back to them..claim it won't process the order..

they have offered everything from the RAZR maxx, tbolt, rezound, to which I said no effing way..but I worked my way to a corporate manager who "promises" she will get a refurbished s3 as soon as they are available..

the issue has been nonstop data drops...3g coverage area only..never rooted or unlocked, nothing but the ota on her original device. we got them in April and probably would've gone through more by now but she never spoke up to me about her data never working without rebooting until June ...

they claimed the nexus I'd the same as the RAZR but I countered with AOSP updates and she only has one hand and the RAZR (truthfully because she wanted it sincE it's purple) was too square for her small fingers and hand to type on

but besides the software updates regularly coming to the nexus, the RAZR and any other device is...as I told them, like me buying a Corvette of the lot in new condition and having engine problems...they can't fix the problems with replacement motors and after half a dozen rebuilt engines, they say sorry and offer to give me a used Malibu...except for the s3 as both devices retail for the same price and such...sorry to get off track on the thread, venting I guess ..gotten two months of data credits but that's it so far..I feel if the different device doesn't resolve the problem then I will *not* stay with VZW anymore given they are einsane to fix the problems on their end

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Late to the party but still rocking my release day GNex! No issues at all.


----------



## jlank (Jun 7, 2011)

Launch day phone here. Still crack flashing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Forgottenhero86 (Nov 21, 2011)

Got mine! Ordered at 12:00 midnight launch night and haven't had a single problem! Love this phone!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Still got my day one GNex. I was at VZW when the unlocked the door! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kmac940 (Feb 12, 2012)

I do, running like a champ with slim ics

Tap'd like a boss!


----------



## UrbanLejendary (Feb 5, 2012)

Just dropped my release day nexus







still debating if I replace it or deal with it...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BeardedB (Jul 13, 2012)

I had mine naked for a while until last week I dropped it on the escalator at my job. Once I saw the chip I instantly knew I wanted a case. Now I'm wearing a case all day :'(.

Simba was moving too slow, so I told him to Mufasa.


----------



## RW-1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Still have mine, rocking vicious 4.1.1 ... no issues.


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

Yup I've got mine from release day with zero problems. Might be the first phone I keep the whole 2 years.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anewday (Jan 8, 2012)

No problems with mine.


----------



## Maratu (Jan 10, 2012)

Yup. A few dings, but it's been wearing its birthday suit the whole time. Never had any issues with it.


----------



## JeremySoftBeard (Jun 4, 2012)

Mine's still hanging in there. Given me some scares with the charging port, and the screen is scratched something crazy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

Still have mine from release day, been running just as good as the day I got it and still in mint condition.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

